# Welche 2 24zoll monitore Dual Betrieb



## VWGT (28. Februar 2011)

Hi ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und zwar suche ich für einen Multimonitor Betrieb 2x24 zoll Monitore.

Meine Kriterien:

Bildqualität 

Ausreichende Helligkeit 

schnelle Reaktionszeit 

Inputlag

und am liebsten mit mattem dünnen Rahmen da die Monitore direkt aneinander stehen werden.

Spiele 50%, Internet 30%. Filme und Office 20%

Mein Budget für Beide liegt bei 500€ (250€/stk)

hab mir jez schon viele Sachen durchgelesen 

und hatte den Dell U2311H gesehen aber der soll Lichthöfe haben und nich gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet sein.

Und is es Sinnvoll eher ein TN Panel zu nehmen oder ein IPS Panel? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen falls ihr noch irgendwas Wissen müsst fragt ruhig.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Da gibt es schon ein paar..

- Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 <-- Empfehlung
- Samsung SyncMaster B2430L
- BenQ G2420HDBL
- Samsung SyncMaster BX2440


----------



## DragonTEC (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab 2 der BenQ und würde die glaub ich nicht wieder empfehlen.. Einzeln sind das absolute top Monitore, aber leider neigen sie dazu bei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln die Farbe zu verändern, was bei 2 Monitoren dann immer leichte Farbunterschiede gibt und seltsam aussieht.. aber das ist zugegeben schon Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau.. wie es mit den Samsung is weiß ich nicht..

Ah, vllt noch als Anmerkung: Das mit den Farbunterschieden fällt mir besonders auf weil ich Fotobearbeitung mache.. Fürs zocken, office etc. ist das wahrscheinlich egal..

Allterdings sind die Rahmen mit 2cm (also 2 x 2cm = 4cm) auch nciht grade dünn.. mich stört das allerdings nicht..


----------



## VWGT (28. Februar 2011)

Die Samsung BX gefallen mir nicht der Standfuß ist grässlich in dem Chrom und diese Plexiglas um den Rahmen ist auch net mein Fall hab die schon gesehen als tripple monitor.

Was mir noch wichtig ist ist, das der Standfuß Stabil ist.

Matter Rahmen wäre halt am liebsten oder aber wenn Klavierlack dann dünner Rahmen und nich so dick wie beim bx 2450.

Achso anschlüsse wäre wichtig dvi, vga und  hdmi oder display port (entweder hdmi oder display port)


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Dann den BX2440... Der hat ein anderes Design


----------



## VWGT (28. Februar 2011)

besitzt der bx 2440 das gleiche panel wie der bx 2450?

und haltet ihr von ips für spieler nichts? da is doch der blickwinkel und kontrast viel besser oder?


----------



## Semih91 (1. März 2011)

Ist von der selben Serie, deshalb sollte er es auch besitzen. Die zweite zweistellige Zahl (40) haben immer die Bedeutung, dass entweder das Aussehen anders ist oder evtl. nicht so gravierende Menüänderungen. Ansonsten sind sie identisch.


----------



## VWGT (1. März 2011)

habt ihr evt sonst noch vorschläge ausser die samsung.

wie gesagt 250€ obs jez +- 10€ sind is nich schlimm.

würde halt gerne erstmal ne größere auswahl haben und nicht nur samsung.

vllt weiss der ein oder andere ja noch welche einfach mal vorschlagen.

evt kann ich mir einige anschauen wohne neben linden. und in linden ist ja alternate


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2011)

Samsung baut nun mal gute Monitore. 

Der LG W2486L wäre noch eine Option. Hat aber P/L-Technisch gegen die Samsung-Geräte keine Chance. 

Einer der besten 24" ist der BenQ XL2410T. Aber der sprengt dein Kapital. Zumindest im Multi-Monitorbetrieb.


----------



## VWGT (1. März 2011)

ja die samsung haben schon ein klasse bild ich weiss 

hmm wie is derBenQ BL2400PT

edit:

ok der dell fällt raus der soll bei seitlciher betrachtung einen ganz schönen orange stich haben bei schwarzem bild.

wenns das panel des bx 2450 ja noch in anderen modellen gäbe ausser der 50er und 40er serie das wär geil

weil der standfuß is echt net mein fall


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2011)

Du weist aber das der BX2450 und der BX2440 nicht den gleichen Standfuß haben, oder?!

Der BenQ hat 8ms Reaktionszeit. Wäre von daher nicht mein Fall.


----------



## VWGT (1. März 2011)

ja weiss ich also der bx 2440 wäre ja was an dem könnte ich interesse haben.

gibts noch welche die so aussehen wie der.

und der is vom panel gleich mit dem bx 2450 also 1:1 und hat auch LED oder ?


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

> und der is vom panel gleich mit dem bx 2450 also 1:1 und hat auch LED oder ?


Ist er. Das Panel ist bei beiden Monitoren gleich. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Reaktionszeit. Beim BX2440 liegt die bei 5ms. Aber das ist die Grey to Grey Angabe. Aber das ist nun wirklich nicht tragisch. Ansonsten ist nur noch das Design anders. 



> gibts noch welche die so aussehen wie der.


Von Samsung in der BX-Serie nicht mehr. Alle anderen sind kleiner 22"-23", und haben meist Klavierlackoptik oder einen komischen Standfuß.


----------



## VWGT (2. März 2011)

edit: so der bx 2440 fällt doch raus da er nur vga und dvi anschluss besitzt und ich wollte mindestens vga hdmi dvi.  oder aber statt hdmi display port.

jez gehts wiede rlos painkiller hilf mir ^^


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

HDMI ist ja nicht zwingend notwendig. Der einzige Unterschied von HDMI zu DVI ist, das bei HDMI zusätzlich der Ton noch mitübertragen wird. Wenn der Monitor keine integirerten Boxen hat, ist dieser Anschluss also sinnfrei. 

An der Bildqualität ändert sich gar nichts.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

Mal ne dezente Frage:

Warum müssen die Displays alle möglichen Digitalports haben?

Willst Du mit zwei Rechnern Multimonitorbetrieb nutzen?

Soll da noch ein HDMI-BluRay-Player dran?

Mir erschließt sich gerade der Sinn nicht...

MfG


----------



## VWGT (2. März 2011)

es soll an den monitor ein pc und ne ps3 und 

und ab und an en notebook mit vga deswegen

hmm also bleibt im mom ja mit anschlüssen und allem doch nur der bx 2450.

also wie gesagt wenn es 260 oder 270 sind is es net schlimm aber allerhöchstens sollen es 270 pro monitor sein


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. März 2011)

Was spielst du denn überhaupt? Wenns Shooter sind würde ich keine 2 Monitore nehmen, weil dann dass Crosshair in der Mitte verschwindet.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. März 2011)

PC über DVI.
PS3 über HDMI.
Notebook über VGA.

Das sind drei Geräte für zwei Monitore.

Davon kanst Du aber nur einen, den PC, an beide gleichzeitig anschließen.

Du hast, alles angeschlossen, sogar noch zwei Anschlüsse (1xHDMI und 1x VGA) frei.

Du könntest am einen den Läppi anschließen und gleichzeitig auf dem anderen PS3 zocken.


Deswegen erschließt sich mir nicht, warum da alle möglichen Digital-Anschlüsse dran müssen...


----------



## VWGT (3. März 2011)

ich will auf einem monitor zocken. Zocke BC2, CoD MW, aber auch öfters also mehr als shooter zock ich rollenspiele ala  risen usw gothic 4 

deswegen also die ps3 hat hdmi, das notebook hat hdmi und vga und der pc hat 2mal dvi und 2mal display port.

nutze es am meisten am pc und will auf dem linken monitor zocken und auf dem rechten nebenbei iyq und soweiter auf haben.

graka kommt jez wird entweder ne radeon 6970 oder ne gtx570.

dafür such ich 2 monitore der dünne rand soll eig nur sein weil sie direkt aneinander stehen.

hoffe die informationen sind soweit ausreichen.

also wie gesagt 2 24zoll im bereich  520 euro für beide 

lautsprecher müssen sie keine haben.

höhenverstellbar habe nochmal nachgeschaut muss nicht sein.


----------



## VWGT (4. März 2011)

achso 16:10 gibt es für das budget warsch nich oder


----------



## kress (4. März 2011)

Hmm, einen weiteren 24" Monitor nur für ICQ und evtl. surfen nebenbei?

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man da keinen 24" Monitor, ich hab nen 19"er als Zweitbildschirm, das ist sehr angenehm.
Außerdem kannst du ja chatten und surfen ja auch auf den Laptop verlegen.


----------



## VWGT (4. März 2011)

ne sollen 2 24 zoll monitore werden da ich später dann auf drei monitore gehen will und dann sollten die schon gleich groß sein


----------

